
Dealing with Wrist Pain - bmcleod
http://www.breccan.com/2012/05/dealing-with-wrist-pain.html
======
steve8918
I've found that the biggest reason for neck and wrist pain is actually the
mouse.

The position that most people use the mouse, off to the right side (if you're
right-handed), causes your arm and your hand to twist unnaturally, since it
needs to be flat to the table. This puts pressure on the nerves running down
your arm, and for me, this is what caused the most amount of pain, to the
point where I was worried my career as a programmer was over.

I've discovered that keeping the mouse to the left side of my body (I'm right-
handed) and keeping my hand perpendicular to the tabletop as I use the mouse
has all but alleviated my back and wrist pain, going on 15 years now.

To be clear, I don't hold the mouse normally. I have both my elbows on the
table and keep the mouse almost all the way to my left elbow. I sort of cradle
the mouse with my right hand, with my thumb and index finger on on the left
button, and most of my hand on the right side of the mouse so that my hand
remains perpendicular to the table. This mimics how my hand would be if I were
writing with a pen, which is a more natural position.

I've been programming mostly pain-free ever since 1997 this way. I even use a
regular mouse, I just hold it differently and use a posture that ergonomic
specialist would probably reject, but it has completely worked for me.

~~~
__alexs
+1 to mice being evil. I'm not convinced by ergonomic mice despite having used
one for the past 4-5 years. They are less painful to use but I find they just
hide the problem. Using any normal mouse these days becomes painful within a
couple of hours for me.

Instead I use a Trackpoint basically all the time now. I have ThinkPads at
home and a MacBook Pro with one of these [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-
ThinkPad-Travel-Keyboard-Trac...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ThinkPad-
Travel-Keyboard-
TrackPoint/dp/B002Y3XNF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338364944&sr=8-1) at work.
The best features are less waving my arms around and a much more convenient
location for note paper to live that doesn't require stretching or sliding
things around when I need to write stuff.

Sadly (due to what I assume is a patent issue) there aren't very many hardware
options for static pointing stick devices and they are all either ex-IBM
hardware or current Lenovo hardware.

~~~
jarek
Some reasonably recent Dell or HP laptop models also have a trackpoint (though
personally I didn't like either of them as well as the Thinkpads').

~~~
__alexs
Most of the imitations have movement in the stick it's self (and even a dead
zone in the center sometimes) while the Thinkpads one is totally static and
has only a rubber moulding to provide a little play.

------
gcv
I suggest building some muscle in your arms. It's amazing how much strength
does to combat the physical horror of sitting at a keyboard all day. Wrist
curl, reverse wrist curl, overhead press, bench press, deadlift, pull-up. All
these helped me immensely.

PS: steve8918 is right about the mouse. Build some strength, and stop flicking
your wrist sideways to reach the mouse. A laptop's trackpad is a huge
improvement.

~~~
larsberg
If you go the weight route, make sure you don't just train grip strength
(wrist flexors) but also balance a bit with wrist extensor exercises or you'll
just move the pain around. It can be as simple as wrapping a rubberband around
your fingertips and expanding your hand a few times.

I found this balance issue important when I started working on my deadlift and
my grip got a bit out of control. Also, if you have wrist problems, you might
consider avoiding alternated grip deadlifts and just pulling hook grip.

------
einhverfr
I occasionally get wrist pain. I have found that a lot of changes are not
necessarily the ones the ergonomics experts sell. YMMV but these work for me:

1) If I need to, I take a break and soak my hands in hot water.

2) I program in Perl and tend to find that my hands shift positions. In
particular my right hand tends to shift at least one place over compared to
typing prose. I find standard keyboards, not ergonomic ones, accommodate this
best. But the keyboard needs to be at a low, relaxes angle (on one's lap is
best) and ideally a wristpad helps.

3) Mice are the root of most wrist pain! Ditch the mouse and get a trackball.
This one really is close to universal. I know a number of others who have
found this to be true.

4) Pay attention to your body.... If your wrists are bothering you _stop_ and
relax them before proceeding. Also pay attention to your arms and make sure
they are relaxed. This should be common sense but....

5) If your wrists hurt for more than a little bit, prompt medical attention is
a good thing. Chances are if you catch things quickly a wrist brace may even
allow you to keep working or at least it did me when I started to develop
carpal tunnel briefly. Early attention is very important.

I have tried ergonomic keyboards and found they did more harm than good. I
also found that wrist pads did more good than harm at least for me. YMMV which
is why I keep coming back to listen to your body.....

~~~
jonty
Agreed, switching to a trackball is the only thing that solved my wrist pain
issues.

Its worth spending money on a decent one, and I'd avoid Logitech units if you
have a choice. The main things to look for are ball size and extra buttons -
yes, you can get two-button trackballs with no scrolling ability or third
button.

I highly recommend the Kensington Slimblade, which has a massive ball and
lovely twist-to-scroll mechanism. Ignore the reviews saying the software is
terrible on OSX, all the problems have been fixed.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kensington-K72327US-SlimBlade-
Trackb...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kensington-K72327US-SlimBlade-
Trackball/dp/B001MTE32Y/)

One slight oddity is the hardware "clicker". Twist-to-scroll feedback is
achieved by a tiny piezo speaker inside the unit that clicks whenever you
scroll. Its worth spending ten minutes with a screwdriver and soldering iron
removing it if you want to keep your office mates sane.

------
InclinedPlane
I have extremely RSI resistant hands and especially knuckles (due to a genetic
quirk). I can type all day on a rectangular non-ergo keyboard with my wrists
on the table, and in fact used to do data entry for 60+ hours a week doing
just that, with nary an RSI worry. But using a mouse for, say, 12 hours
straight or through a regular 40 hour work week would definitely cause me
pain, in the shoulder, wrist, etc. Here is the solution:

Use.

A.

Trackball.

Period. Especially at work. It's vastly better ergodynamics. It has a little
bit of a learning curve but it's not that bad. And for clicking and dragging
windows around and whatnot, it's just fine. And it doesn't stop you from using
a mouse if you need to use photoshop or play an FPS game or somesuch. I have a
mouse and a trackball on my home computer. If for some reason you spend all
day in photoshop then you should probably switch to using a stylus input
tablet.

~~~
hopeless
Totally agree. I've been using a Logitech Trackman trackball for about 10years
now. During the periods when I wasn't using it I'd get wrist.forearm pain and
bursitis on the wrist (I have plates there from a car accident). Stretching is
still important but the trackball is a major leap forward.

If you have to use a mouse, please don't use an Apple mouse. They are
generally far too small and don't provide any support. I'm still amazed that a
company which does great hardware aesthetics completely fails to understand
ergonomics.

------
forkrulassail
As an active programmer and bass player, I used to suffer cramps and wrist
pain after extended hours. After a friend suggested it I bought a metal NSD
powerball to train the micro-muscles in my hands. I spend about 20 minutes a
day training it and after about 3 months the pain stopped and went away - I
still regularly use it in 3 minute on, one minute rest intervals.

I also use regular keyboards.

------
cpleppert
Surprised that he didn't mention:

1\. stretches

Do this before any extended typing session:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbf4mBKq-o> Doesn't have to take more than 30
seconds, just DO IT

2\. height of the keyboard

The vast majority of desks simply aren't the right height. Your hands should
be comfortably pointed down and not over your wrist. Had some issues with
wrist pain a couple years ago, never had any problems since.

~~~
rowanseymour
I definitely second both of these. The nature of my work means I end up using
my computer in all sorts of places. Even just one day of trying to type on a
desk that's too low, too high or too far away (i.e. there isn't room to get
your legs under the desk) and I get problems. My back has to be vertical, and
arms have to be horizontal.

------
damncabbage
Or go to a physiotherapist. Now. Just to get you on the right track before you
do yourself further damage.

(I had a bout of pain that lasted about three weeks, with a longer period of
discomfort that followed. If I typed at all, it was with two pencils; I paired
with a guy I was training and he did all the typing for that period. I was
only able to get back into it after a month of physio appointments, directed
exercises and remedial massage. I know I'm just a single data point, but I
don't see how at least getting a professional opinion just in case would be a
bad thing.)

~~~
corin_
Not had any problems (yet) caused by computer use, but having badly fucked up
my wrist twice, once playing squash and once playing cricket, I can back up
the "see a professional".

They exist for a reason, they will no how long (if at all) you need to rest an
injury, and they'll know how to treat it to minimise downtime.

------
astrofinch
The best-selling books on Amazon on RSI both recommend getting deep tissue
massages. I've gotten a bunch, and they seem to help more than anything else
I've tried, but I've still been unable to type for more than an hour without
getting symptoms for the past eight months.

This has completely ruined my life, so I recommend taking wrist pain
seriously. Preventative measures are probably best. Here is a nifty sit/stand
keyboard tray that will significantly improve the ergonomics of your desk and
also allow you to stand to work whenever you want to:

[http://www.amazon.com/Waterloo-Keyboard-Featuring-Lift-N-
Loc...](http://www.amazon.com/Waterloo-Keyboard-Featuring-Lift-N-Lock-
Adjustability/dp/B0041LVZZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338355771&sr=8-1)

~~~
jaggederest
Go to the doctor, tell them you have cubital tunnel syndrome, go to PT, and it
improves rapidly.

That's my story, and it sucked, but it worked. Once you're at PT, if you're
lucky they'll use ASTYM on you, which works wonders. Leaves you bruised as
hell, but absolutely the only thing that worked for me.

------
elorant
I used to have severe RSI problems. The solution I found was first to use a
trackball which reduced 80% of the pain and then start doing some exercises. I
use the Logitech Marble. The powerball is an amazing gadget for exercising the
wrist and if someone's a bit more adventurous you could try cliff climbing.

[http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Trackman-Marble-Four-
Button-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Trackman-Marble-Four-Button-
Programmable/dp/B002BCMM74/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Exercise-Fitness-Powerball-Blue-
Exerci...](http://www.amazon.com/Exercise-Fitness-Powerball-Blue-
Exerciser/dp/B006LVJKGM/)

------
stevelaz
I've been fighting this on and off for years. I've come to the conclusion that
whenever I become lazy my hands and neck and eventually my back hurts. Lazy,
meaning that I don't stretch and take breaks often enough. Also more
importantly exercising, it's is the biggest and best solution. I don't mean
lifting weights/running, I'm talking about something like Yoga. Call it girly
all you want, it does miracle work for lazy folks like us that spend way too
much time in a chair.

As far as stretching goes, take a look at this:
<http://www.eatonhand.com/hw/ctexercise.htm> and just google "wrist stretches
for carpal tunnel" and you'll get plenty of useful results as well as video
tutorials on youtube.

Keyboards, Mice... I've used pretty much all of them. I even went out and
bought a ~$1k ergonomic chair, changed desks...etc.. I figured that if my
career was in danger I would need to invest a significant amount of money to
recover it so that I could continue to work. So I've probably spent hundreds
in different mice and keyboards. Ergonomic devices and furniture are great,
but they are a temporary solution. For long term results, just don't be lazy.

Do three things to help and get rid of wrist pain: 1\. Take small breaks
throughout the day (or find a Rob). 2\. Exercise 3\. Stretch. In my opinion,
these help the most.

One note, if you're just starting to try and remedy your pain and you can't
work at all, try switching the mouse to your left hand. This helps a ton and
it'll only take you a bit to get used to it.

Hope this helps someone as much as it has me.

------
peteretep
Only solution I found (after trying almost everything else) was installing
AntiRSI/WorkRave. They are intensely irritating, forcing you to stop typing
every three minutes. But, you get used to it, and, it saved my wrists.

------
muxxa
Nobody here has mentioned stress.

I suffered from a lot of wrist pain (RSI) for a number of years, tried
everything including alternative keyboards and trackball mice. The only
physical 'device' that improved things was getting a proper chair with actual
armrests (which I assumed would make things worse by constricting arm
movement).

When I read an article mentioning a book called 'The Mind Body Problem' (I
didn't actually read the book), the penny dropped.

My mental state of agitation, of needing to 'get shit done' was translating
into increased tension in my wrists. Just recognizing this has pretty much
solved my RSI problems (going strong for over a year). This explains why some
people can work on laptops etc. in the most contorted positions without ever
having any adverse physical effects - they are not under any mental stress.

[1] [http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Mind-Body-Problem-Rebecca-
Go...](http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Mind-Body-Problem-Rebecca-Goldstein-
PhD/9780140172454)

------
ntalbott
I started to get wrist pain when I was about twenty, and did some reading on
it. One thing I saw recommended at the time was to make sure never to sleep
with the wrist bent in (i.e. a "limp wrist" position), but always straight or
bent back (as if signaling someone to stop). Over a period of a few weeks I
trained myself to always sleep with my wrist bent back by adjusting it to that
position whenever I was aware at night, and have slept that way since. I'm now
in my mid-thirties, and have had no further trouble with wrist pain.

I certainly do other things to keep my wrists healthy, such as trying to
maintain good posture while typing, sitting in a good seat, etc., so I can't
attribute sleeping position with all of my continued good health. But I
certainly won't go back to sleeping with my wrist bent in; it's an easy thing
to maintain and it seems to help a lot.

------
trafnar
This article by Aaron Iba (author of EtherPad) talks about how he solved his
wrist pain. He followed the recommendations of a book called "The Mindbody
Prescription".

[http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-
pain.htm...](http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-pain.html)

------
rama_vadakattu
I too have wrist pain some time back.

To my understanding this kind of pain will come due to stiffness in the
muscles in hands,shoulders,neck.This stiffness radiates the pain to
wrist.After some months of pain i visited a famous doctor
(<http://www.deepaksharan.com/> (india)) he asked to take 6-7 session of
Myotherapy (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myotherapy>) and also suggested few
exercises , good posture which has removed the pain from my wrist and hands.

If you want i can send you scanned copy of those exercise
posters.(rama.vadakattu at gmail dot com)

I feel you should also consult a professional and get rid of that pain by
myotherapy ,regular exercises and good posture.

It is defintely curable (although they may be few exceptions).

------
ErrantX
The first, and really critical, piece of advice is _go see a professional_

I was skeptical about this, a friend eventually all but carried me to an
osteopath. It is instant and amazing relief.

BUT the most important thing about seeing a professional is that they will be
able to tell you specifically what is causing your problem - wrist pain, in
particular, has numerous causes and comes in many forms. An expert will be
able to diagnose the cause and recommend ways to avoid it - in my case it was
largely posture based, and getting a better chair has basically eradicated my
problem.

------
snowwrestler
I solved my wrist pain by doing two things.

1) I switched from a mouse to a trackpad. On my PC I have an old Fingerworks
trackpad I got off eBay, and on my Mac I have a Magic Trackpad from Apple. The
trackpad allows me to completely relax my hand between my use of the pointer--
which is most of the time. When I do move the pointer, and click, I can do it
with a single semi-relaxed finger. Whereas a mouse, or even a trackball,
required me to hold most of my hand in tension to move or click. On the
trackpad I exclusively use tap-to-click...mechanical buttons are bad for
fingers and wrists because they require a lot more force.

2) I go kayaking regularly. Gripping and manipulating the paddle gives my
wrist and fingers a low-impact workout through a wide range of motion. It
helps keep the muscles and tendons healthy. Plus being healthy in general
helps improve almost any physical ailment.

Edit to add: With the trackpads I have had to train myself to let my right
hand completely relax when I'm not pointing the mouse. When I started trying
to pay close attention to my right hand, I realized that I was holding it in
tension most of the time even when sitting back--sort of anticipating the next
mouse usage. I've had to consciously focus on completely relaxing it whenever
I'm not mousing or typing.

------
kamechan
been using dvorak for > 15 years. switched because of pain from coding 12-14+
days at startups. also used a kinesis advantage for ~10 years. am now on a
topre realforce, which i very much prefer over the kinesis, and have been for
6 months without the pain returning. so, half-splitting the problem, i don't
think it's the keyboard.

worth mentioning: i can't imagine typing in qwerty now. it just doesn't have
that buttery flow that dvorak does. i'm quantitatively 20% faster at typing
now as well.

however, i've come to the conclusion that of all the changes i made at the
time, buying a good chair and desk made the biggest impact, because in the
process of doing so i did enough research to realize i had to correct my body
position.

at the time i had an anthro fit console cart and a humanscale freedom chair.
these two were the perfect combination.

there's a collection of pretty good information here:
<http://www.hermanmiller.com/research/topics/ergonomics.html>

i am now using an aeron chair (not because of the herman miller guide above)
with an anthro 60" adjusta unit for my computer workstation and a 48" standard
unit as a return desk. the main reason i switched to an aeron is that the
freedom chair wasn't good for my needs, which changed (i have a fairly high
metabolism and stay very warm during the day, so the cooling the aeron offered
was very welcome).

i was using the freedom chair with a fit standard cart for a while, and the
pain returned. immediately purchased a desk with a height adjustable keyboard
tray that would allow me to have my keyboard in such a way that my shoulders
were relaxed and my elbows were neutral. pain went away immediately.

Edit: sorry for the edits, i've had a little bit of wine.

~~~
richardw
One datapoint: I used to get sore wrists if I didn't take breaks, changed to a
Dvorak variant, haven't had sore wrists since then. Used notebook keyboard for
years, now have a MS Natural, both fine. Used similar before Dvorak, had
issues. Have Herman Miller Embody, which I adore, but it hasn't magically
improved my posture - still some work to do.

~~~
kamechan
how's the desk position? i found this was actually the most important
thing...crucial to get those elbows so that the angle from bicep to forearm is
about 105 degrees.

~~~
richardw
Main issue is that I slouch forward. I just have to remember to just sit
normally.

------
stuaxo
This will seem really wack... however:

I saw some youtube videos of Dr Sarno
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_E._Sarno>] and read some testimonials on
his technique.

At that point I could change the pain in my wrists into a feeling of anxiety
in my chest.

I then bought the book (this step isn't nessacary) - "The Mind Body
Experience), and now when I get pain I can sort of concentrate on the area it
happens and it will dissapear - it also helps to think of things that might be
stressing me at the time.

His theory is along the lines that the mind tries to distract you from stress
by making you get pain at the site of old injuries, or RSI etc.

I'm sure that it doesn't work exactly like he says it does, however after
about 10 years of RSI I can pretty much control it by just concentrating on
the area in pain, whic is pretty cool.

Still, this will probably sound pretty odd.. note: I don't ascribe to any
other alternative medicines and am pretty sceptical in general.

~~~
mr_donk
The book is actually The Mindbody Prescription.

This cured me of 3 years of horrible RSI pain. I did go to Doctors,
physiotherapists, chiropractors and acupuncturists and had anti-inflammatory
creams, you name it. Nothing worked for more than a couple days... and this
was a last resort. I wish I would have tried it sooner, but I doubt I would
have given it a shot if I wasn't desperate.

Read this for a well written account from a hacker:
[http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-
pain.htm...](http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-pain.html)

Then buy the book and read it. It'll cost you less than an MS Natural
Keyboard, not to mention all the other crap (wrist braces, heating pads, etc
etc).

------
jonstjohn
One thing that people overlook when trying to improve their work ergonomics is
where they are resting their hands and elbows. You can subtly pinch the nerves
in both your hands and elbows leading to restricted blood flow and eventually
pain or numbness.

I had pain/numbness in my ring and pinky fingers a few years ago that was
progressively getting worse. I switched to a Kinesis Advantage keyboard and
left-handed mouse but only saw modest improvements. It was only after nearly a
year that I realized that I had been resting my elbows on my chair all day,
and that was pinching my ulnar nerve and restricting blood flow. After
lowering my elbow rests, I saw an dramatic improvement within weeks. Today I
have zero issues.

I never saw a professional, but may have saved myself a lot of pain and worry
if I had.

------
asto
I had a bit of wrist pain too earlier. I stopped resting my entire hand on my
wrist and it stopped hurting in a few days. I raise my hand up over the
keyboard like a magician saying abracadabra or a DJ with a turntable. It's a
bit weird at first and your forearm might hurt after a bit but not only has my
wrist pain disappeared, my typing speed seems to have improved. The forearm
pain is the good sort (like after an intense workout) from the effort of
holding your hand up with no support from the table and gradually reduces as
you get more used to typing this way.

And I completely agree with the other comments about the mouse causing wrist
pain. I have learned more and more keyboard shortcuts to keep myself from
using it too much.

------
shard
Here's my experience dealing with wrist pain, it echos many of the lessons
learned here: [http://blog.chromarati.com/2010/04/rsi-my-problem-
child-10-t...](http://blog.chromarati.com/2010/04/rsi-my-problem-
child-10-tips-for.html)

------
colonelxc
georgieporgie:

It appears you have been hellbanned (as of this comment:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4026814> ). You might be able to appeal
it by emailing pg, or just create a new account.

~~~
barrkel
And DanBC too.

------
tkirby
Get vim/emacs and learn it inside out so you do a minimum of mousing and
keystrokes. Also learn to code in your head as much as possible and only sit
down at the computer to dictate your design. This is surprisingly effective
once you get the hang of it. I spend about 60% less time in front of the
computer now and I'm way more productive. Also get something like StayFocusd
for your browser and add in all your distraction sites. If you have downtime
while compiling or whatever, get away from the computer and rest your
eyes/hands.

~~~
siege
Emacs with its shortcuts is actually a major wrist-killer - just see what
happened to RMS...

(disclaimer: I _absolutely_ love emacs, but had to switch to vim just because
of strain it puts on my wrists)

~~~
baddox
I've only been using Emacs as my exclusive editor for about 3 years, but with
my Caps Lock key set as my primary Ctrl key I've never noticed any stress or
pain.

------
mironathetin
My solution step 1: check seat position. Is the chair high enough, too high,
same with Display, are my shoulders relaxed, are my wrists straight

My solution step 2: Apple external keyboard with low key action

My solution step 3: Logitech MX revolution: gets rid of mouse wheel action,
which cause for me the most significant wrist problems - more or less solved
the problem

My solution step 4: Apple magic trackpad.

Maybe don't work too long without a longer break. The company gets all the
benefits while you get into the hospital, eventually.

Wrist problems did not come back since three years now.

------
bvrlt
I started having some pain in my wrists and the top of my hands earlier this
year.

I feel that switching my keyboard and mouse to Apple keyboard and mouse helped
(especially the mouse), because of their low design, preventing my wrist from
bending too much.

I also started practicing indoors climbing and this helped a lot for the
flexibility and strength of my hands. I didn't feel any pain since then. You
don't mention any physical activity in your blog but I'm convinced any sport
involving the hands practiced regularly would help.

------
jostylr
Treating trigger points saved me. I had terrible wrist pain and then I read
about trigger points. I found some in my upper arms, massaged them out over a
few days, and the pain was gone. Look for spots painful under a little
pressure, massage it for 20 seconds. Repeat several times for a few days.
Done.

Read more at <http://saveyourself.ca/>

------
rwallace
I found the only real solution is to eliminate the need to exert mechanical
force. Thus, a combination of:

1\. Dragon NaturallySpeaking, which works pretty well for text.

2\. Zero force keyboard
[http://specialneedscomputers.ca/index.php?l=product_detail&#...</a> for
writing code.<p>3. Replacing the mouse with a trackpad.

------
gtani
_might_ help, but also have risk of overdoing it:

\- Dynaflex and powerweb exercises

<http://fitter1.com/Catalog/Category/35/HandWrist.aspx>

\- wrist curls:

[http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/41z5INkAENL._SL500_AA3...](http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/41z5INkAENL._SL500_AA300_.jpg)

------
sebilasse
i tried many things, herman millers, gym, creams, massage, antiRsi tool. They
all helped and i'm still using them, but everytime i fixed one thing 2-3
months later i got pain again. it travelled from backpain to neckpain, wrists,
underarms and now to shoulder/arm-pits.

i'm now practicing alexander technique. i've got my 6th lesson and i start to
understand how all these things that i've been doing were simply work-arounds.
alexander technique shows you how to get a proper and relaxed posture. i now
see how tensed up i am in many areas (keyboard, some projects more some less,
eating, walking, everything).

i can recommend it. and it's cheaper then being forced to work half-day for a
few months.

------
sunsu
I used to have constant problems with wrist pain until I switched to a stand
up desk. I have no idea how/why the standup desk helps this, but it did for
me. Anyone have any insights into why this helps?

------
feederico
I don't have a Rob

